# swag from my wifes trip out west



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2014)

my brother-in-law is some kind of consultant apparently for grow big in denver. my wife got me a t shirt while visiting him. probably wont be one i will wear to work though... 

View attachment IMG_0069.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2014)

Cool shirt, wear it, it doesn't show a  big pot plant or anything.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2014)

yeah. that is what i figure too, rose. only people who are in on it will know i suppose.


----------

